# Bacon-Wrapped Walleye Appetizers



## mikesr (Oct 19, 2009)

Usually these are done on the grill but I thought I'd try it in the smoker today. The way the wind was blowing today, I should have used the grill. I couldn't keep a consistent heat in the propane smoker. The wind kept giving me a yellow flame so when I tried to adjust for more blue I ended up dropping the temp too much. Anyway, here's som QView.



Caught this yesterday evening. Detroit River right where it starts at the bottom of Lake St. Clair. Pulling wire (handlining), on a #9 Purpledescent Rapala.



There was a thread a while back about filleting pike so I thought I'd show something about doing walleye. This pic shows the fillets already removed from the fish and the skin removed. The top fillet is already unzipped. Unzipped is cutting along the line as I did in the lower fillet. Then you grab each pointy end and pull it apart. Most of the bones are then still attached to the skinny portion. Cut off the bony section and toss it out. The dark stuff on each fillet is then cut off so that all that is left is pure white meat. Notice the walleye cheeks in the upper right. Those went in the freezer with some others already frozen in water. I'm going to make a cheek chowder that my friend Hotwired makes.



Wrapped and placed on a nonstick grill pan. Alder in a foil packet. Just a small one because I used smoked bacon. That's all they had at the supermarket this morning. With the door wide open my flame yellowed out. As I closed the door the flame got better. Still trying to figure out this flame thing.



Finished product. The tail sections that I didn't wrap turned into jerky. Oops. I knew I should have saved those in the freezer. Took the wraps up to 170 because of the bacon then mopped them with some Sweet Baby Ray's Honey and Chipolte and closed the door for another ten minutes. They didn't last too long after they came out.


----------



## cuclimber (Oct 19, 2009)

Those look pretty good.  How were they in you're opinion?  I've heard fish like walleye don't do great in the smoker.  I've still wanted to try it, since thats mostly what I like to catch and keep.  I've only done salmon so far.

How long has the burner been producing yellow flames?  It may not just be the wind.  I have a Perfect Flame LP-fueled smoker and the owner's manual says that "if flames are excessively yellow and irregular, oil residue and food deposits may be collecting on the burner.  Try cleaning the burner surface and the holdes to improve the flames.  Bad flames may also be caused by poor HVR-to-venturi attachment."


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks Great Mike...


----------



## mikesr (Oct 19, 2009)

I can usually get a correct flame but today's swirling winds gave me fits.  I managed to get these done without any soot or creosote.

The fish was great. Anything edible wrapped in bacon should be great.  As Emeril says "PORK FAT RULES!"   The barbecue sauce helped.


----------



## alx (Oct 20, 2009)

those look great.YEP-would not have lasted around me either...


----------



## mikesr (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/ph...45/ppuser/6457

These were done by a friend of mine. He says 190 degrees for 3 hours. I'm sure he brined them first.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 20, 2009)

Those things look yummy for sure


----------



## surf n turf (Oct 20, 2009)

You guys got to try these. If you don't have walleye you could use your favorite fish. With the bacon wrapped around, it stays moist and flavors the meat also. The sweet baby rays bbq sauce is tasty also.


----------

